# Estado de una reactancia



## Edaurdo Fernandez (Jun 12, 2007)

Tengo un problema. Tengo un plafon en la cocina con 4 fluorescentes y dos reactancias. No me funciona ningun de los fluorescentes, he cambiado los tubos, los cebadores y sigue sin funcionar.  Verifique su estado con un multimetro.  Me confundi y lo puse en medida de resistencia con la luz dada y casi se me quedan los dedos pegados. Ahora ya no funciona nada. ¿Alguien seria tan amable de decirme que debo hacer? Muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Que es lo que no funciona?
El plafon
El Tester
Los dedos.

O todo, me parece que también me fundiste la cabeza, huelo a churrasco.

----------------------------------------------------

Lo normal de estos plafones es que los fluorescenes esten en serie, primero se ceba uno , el mas sensible y despues el otro. Si uno de los dos estan muy gastado impide que se cebe ninguno.

Tambien entre ellos se influyen.


----------



## Edaurdo Fernandez (Jun 13, 2007)

El tester se fundio, los dedos gracias a Dios están bien y respecto al plafon, este tiene dos reactancias de las cuales creo que una no funciona.  Como el plafon estaba muy mal, primero voy a cambiar los portacebadores y luego veré si las reactancias estan bien (por continuidad). Si están mal, tendré que combrar dos. Afortunadamente no son muy caras.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dudo  que sea problema de los portacebadores, lo normal son fluorescentes agotados y cebadores gastados o pequeños


----------



## menduco (Jun 15, 2007)

mira lo primero que debes hacer es fijarte si le llega tensión a las reactancias por las dudas que el problema no este ahi, despues verificar el estado de las reactancias midiendo con un téster o multímetro en la funcion de continuidad. si comproboste que estaban buenas las 2 entonces lo mas probable que sea es el tubo o los arrancadores

saludos


----------

